# Epson 1500w colour issues. Please Help !!!



## aiviiits (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello you lovely people. 

First off, I'm a complete rookie and am a bit clueless as to how deep in trouble I am, but here's the deal. 

I recently bought an Epson w1500 and started using it with non oem pigment inks i bought on ebay.

=http://imgur.com/X5lakQJ]Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

The print outs come out pretty off to say the least. There greys have got a hue of blue and green in them:

=http://imgur.com/pNF3bAV]Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

And when full images are printed out, the blacks often have an outline of blueish green around them. For instance this elephant when printed in greyscale comes out alright,

=http://imgur.com/O7U59IM]Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

but when it's preinted in colour it comes out like this:

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

What could be the problem. Is it the quality of inks or not having an ICC profile for them. Or is it something else software related. 
Oh, and today I noticed that my black cartridge is abbreviated with 'BK', but my ink cartridge is a matt black one - MB. Could that also be contributing to an inaccurate colour representation? 

Please help...
To everyone who reads or replies I thank to you loads in advance.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Try re-posting your thread as 'Epson 1430' - that is what the 1500w is sold as in the US. you will probably get a better response rate.


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

I guess there is a problem in mixing of colour. Try with some other cartage . it will be all right if i am not wrong . or there might be some issue with the colour cartage so check that as well. i mean it may be leaking


----------



## aiviiits (Jun 10, 2015)

I checked it all properly when I was cleaning the printhead and it all looks clean with no leakages. The cartridges seem to be fine too.


----------

